# 990FX oder 990X ?



## Herr-Vorragend (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche ein AM3+ Board. Ich werde immer nur eine Graka verwenden. Das unterscheidet doch den 990fx vom 990X, oder ?
Ich übertakte gerne ein bißchen und suche ein gutes, qualitativ hochwertiges und stabiles Board mit dem man auch nen bißchen rumspielen kann.

Was wäre dann am geeignetsten für mich ?

M5A99X EVO
oder
990FXA-GD65

Gogabyte ist für mich völlig raus, da Sie auf Ihrer Homepage angeben, dass auf ihren Boards CPU-Smart-Fan und die Temperatursensoren nicht funktionieren werden, wenn ein AM3+ CPU verwendet wird....und das ist ja wohl der letzte Dreck.....

Vielen Dank


----------



## böhser onkel (27. Juli 2011)

Fx ist besser ausgestattet, hat mehr Funktionen


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn du ordetnlich übertakten willst, würde ich dir den Griff zum 990FX empfehlen. Ich selbst nutze das MSI 990FXA-GD80 und bin mit dem Mainboard sehr zufrieden, auch was OC angeht. Meinen 955BE ( altes C2 Stepping, welches angeblich nicht so viel OC ermöglicht wie C3 ) habe ich mit der Spannung auf 1,332V auf 3808 MHz übertaktet, wobei sicher noch Luft nach oben ist. 
Wie das mit der Lüftersteuerung bei AM3+ - Prozessoren aussieht kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen, bisher läuft diese aber tadellos.
Übrigens bekommst du beide von dir vorgeschlagene Boards deutlich günstiger als bei Alternate, das Asus bekommst du schon ab 101 Euro und das MSI ab 122 Euro ( schau mal im Presivergleich nach ).


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (27. Juli 2011)

ich hab das msi 990fxa-gd65 hier und das Bios ist total buggy.
Daher überleg ich auf nen anderes Board zu wechseln und das MSI zurückzuschicken.

Jetzt frag ich mich, ob mir nen 990fx überhaupt vorteile zu nem 990x gibt.

Beispiele msi990fxa-gd65:
1. wenn ich übertkte, übertaktet das Board nur den 1. Core
2. Der V-drop ist jenseits von gut und böse - 1,387 V eingestellt = 1,496 Vcore
3, CPU Temp konstant 225 C, Lüter drehen mit 35 U/min

Beide Probleme sind beknnt, da MS aber schon seit dem 18.06 kein neues Bios raus hat, geht mir die Marke schon nach 4 Tagen auf den .... ihr wisst schon


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. Juli 2011)

Okay, solche derbe Probleme habe ich bei meinem 990FXA-GD80 jetzt nicht. Ich schätze mal, da wird anfangs noch jedes AM3+ Board im BIOS ein paar Macken haben, die jeder Hersteller mit der Zeit beseitigen wird.
Testberichte sind bei den Boards leider noch rar.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (27. Juli 2011)

Aber der technische Unterschied liegt im 2 x 16 PCI-Express für SLI CF, oder ?
Ansonsten kann ich auch zum 990x greifen ?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. Juli 2011)

Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> Aber der technische Unterschied liegt im 2 x 16 PCI-Express für SLI CF, oder ?


Würde ich so sagen
Wenn du sicher kein SLI/CF willst und die CPU nicht zu sehr übertakten willst, ist der 990X eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Jamrock (27. Juli 2011)

990X reicht völlig aus an Fuktionen und OC mäßig machts auch kein Unterschied (kenns nur von den 890ern und die 9XXer sind ja eig doch Umgelabelte 890er).

=> Wenn du nicht gerade i-welche außergewöhnlichen sachen machst (10 Festplatten oder son wirren kram) reicht dir der 990X


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (27. Juli 2011)

öhm und wieso soll sich der 990fx besser zum übertakten eignen ? das liegt doch eher an der ausstattung der hersteller, oder ?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (27. Juli 2011)

Ich denke die Boards mit dem 890FX/990FX sind meistens einfach noch ein bisschen besser für OC "ausgestattet". Rein vom Chipsatz her müsste da kein Unterschied sein.


----------

